

Solving the "Causes" Levenshtein Distance challenge - ColinWright
http://andothernoise.blogspot.com/2011/08/solving-causes-levenshtein-distance.html

======
axiak
On my local box, pypy changes execution time from ~17 seconds to 10 seconds.

